# Cute Kids



## seanarmenta

Edited due to broken link


----------



## surfingfireman

Holy cow that looks just like me 25 years ago!   I will try to find a similar pic and post it tommorrow.


----------



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## MuffinJuice

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Dew

Edited due to broken link


----------



## voodoocat

*Link gone *


----------



## drlynn

My two sons, taken at the hospital when the 2nd was born.


----------



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## BigRC

My girlfriend's daughter. 

*Link gone *


----------



## wolfepakt

Hey Folks, havent been around in a while but here is my first picture post.  I just finally got a camera...... (really cheap Oregon Scientific Digi Cam.  Only 1.3 MP, but what can I say poverty sucks)

anyway here is my rugrats.  the oldest is stiking a pose





WolfePak


----------



## Not Neve

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Ninja-Wadzi

Edited due to broken link


----------



## photogoddess

Haley & Rolex





Angel Baby





Katelyn


----------



## markc

Edited due to broken link


----------



## voodoocat

Those were some of my favorites when browsing your site markc :thumbsup:


----------



## karissa

Mark...  :salute: 

That first one is very, very nice.


----------



## CrazyAva

These are just some random pictures of children that I have on hand...
*Links gone *
Sorry I went so nuts, I just have alot of kid pictures!!


----------



## CrazyAva

*Links gone *


----------



## Karalee

Taken before I ever got into photography. This one makes me remember youve gotta love little brothers lol


----------



## Metimbo

These are all great!  Here is a candid of my son in the bath.






~Tim


----------



## Corry




----------



## Allsmiles7282

they make everything better =)


----------



## Johnathan

Edited due to broken link


----------



## voodoocat

Doesn't get much cuter than this 
*Link gone *

and some other cute kids...
*Links gone *


----------



## Alison

Love that second to last, Voods! I've seen the others before but that's a new one for me, what a great catch!


----------



## mentos_007

voodoo I think those are the first shots of people by you that I see here!!


----------



## Alison

These two are mine, the others are clients children...


----------



## LaFoto

Oh, I like all these!
May I also go and search my "archives"? For both my kids have grown out of the "cute kid-phase" for a while now (at nearly 16 and nearly 12). May I?


----------



## Double-J

Edited due to broken link


----------



## megrac

I put this photo up in some other part of the forum but it can also go here i spose.






this is Katie again put when she was a bit yonger.
*Link gone *


----------



## LaFoto

Double-J, you can't upload pictures to this forum from your computer directly. 
You will have to find yourself a photo server in the internet first, who will store your photos for you and give them an "address of their own"  (the URL). If you then paste that address (surrounded by the [ IMG][ /IMG]-tags) into here, your picture will show. (The img-tags must not have the blank space, as I am using here in order not to 'give the server ideas').


----------



## Double-J




----------



## sillyphaunt

I have SO Many.. here's some of my daughter that I love
*Links gone *


----------



## Double-J

Thank you LaFoto for your help!!! Now I am off and running.  Like you, I couldn't resist going through my old photos of my youngest daughter who is now 12.  Here are some of my favorites.


----------



## CrazyAva

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jadin

*Link gone *


----------



## Corry

Nice pictures!!! I'm gonna have to go through my archives to find pics of my little cousins when I get home! 

LaFoto! I know I'd love to see pics of your young'uns...who cares if they aren't little-bitty!


----------



## Labonte

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Xmetal

Edited due to broken link


----------



## DIRT

Edited due to broken link


----------



## ShutteredEye

My daughter was watching tv one afternoon and fell asleep on the couch with the pillow over her ears.  This picture makes me laugh every time I look at it....


----------



## CrazyAva

Mountainlander, too cute!


----------



## NikonChick

These a few years old, from back in school. One of my favorite portraits though is the one of her from behind.
*Links gone *


----------



## Corry

Very cute!!!! I don't know what it is, but I'm really likin the one from behind, too!


----------



## dalebe

Edited due to broken link


----------



## dalebe

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Labonte

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Surrealist

Edited due to broken link


----------



## kwyjibo

*Links gone *


----------



## vixenta

I'll be cooing everytime time i come in this thread, they are all adorable!


----------



## voodoocat

Here's some more.

Noah:

*Link gone *

Same girl and her sister from my first post in this thread.

*Link gone *


----------



## PrecociousEmber




----------



## photong

My Nephew Robert.






My new Neice Evelyn and I.


----------



## Corry

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Noah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I was wondering when we'd get to see more pics of him!!! He's such a handsome baby, Chad!


----------



## PrecociousEmber

I have a bunch more here from today. I broke up with my boyfriend today. In order to calm me down, my mom took me to the park to take pictures of kids because it was such a beautiful day today. So here ya go:
http://photobucket.com/albums/y140/sunshine2989/April 17 2005/

Here are a couple of my favs though:


----------



## LRJ

*Links gone *


----------



## Corry

Awww!!!!!  Very cuuuute!


----------



## inneist

An English boy:
*Links gone *


----------



## bshearer

I want to thank *AllisonPower* for inspiring me for this photo I took of my daughter.
*Link gone *


----------



## Corry

wow!  Awesome contribution, bshearer!


----------



## Alison

Awesome shot, bshearer! I don't think I've ever inspired anyone photographically before


----------



## LaFoto

All of a sudden I felt inspired to search for this photo in my albums, scan it and put it up here, though much to my dismay I have to learn that the quality of the print, and even more so the scan, is very poor. Shame on me. This is my daughter in June of 1999:


----------



## LaFoto

Hang on, I found two more... even older:
*Link gone * 
My daughter at 1 1/2, eating spaghetti (with relish)
*Link gone *
My son, a little over 9 years ago. This was taken at his birthday when he turned 7.
On the 24th of this month and this year, i.e. last Sunday, he turned 16!
(I fear he might kill me if he knew I am presenting this "sporting-my-new-teeth-pic" to the world...)


----------



## Corry

Bahahahahaha!  Lafoto! That one with your daughters wet hair is GREAT!!!


----------



## bshearer

Thanks Everyone for the comments!

LaFoto:  Love the spagehiti one, I think i have a pictures of each 3 of my 4 kids (one of this is only 3 months old) with the spagehtti.  My kids allways seem to get it in thier hair just as much as the rest of thier faces.


----------



## adam

I have the easy job, (male)

My son Hunter, my mum has one rustis looking bath tub.


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Voodoocat:- Snap! Noah James...........


----------



## willhunt

Hello to the forum. 1st post is a shot taken last summer of a neighbor girl that I thought turned out OK. The light from the early evening sun was beautiful, and with such a pretty little girl, how could you go wrong.

*Link gone *


----------



## Hertz van Rental

LaFoto said:
			
		

> All of a sudden I felt inspired to search for this photo in my albums, scan it and put it up here, though much to my dismay I have to learn that the quality of the print, and even more so the scan, is very poor. Shame on me. This is my daughter in June of 1999:


Didn't realise that you were a fan of Cheyco Leidmann, LaFoto.


----------



## Corry

willhunt said:
			
		

> Hello to the forum. 1st post is a shot taken last summer of a neighbor girl that I thought turned out OK. The light from the early evening sun was beautiful, and with such a pretty little girl, how could you go wrong.



Oh..how cute!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## GrAsS

*Link gone *
Figured this one would fit here.


----------



## tkme4ard

Long time no see  

I need to post more often.  I'm never going to learn otherwise!


----------



## tkme4ard

a pic of my friends baby


----------



## Jaffapie

this is the best thread ever!!!

I can't get enough of cute babies <3

these are some friends babies - they're twins, believe it or not!



























eeek sorry that was loads....


----------



## voodoocat

throughmylense:  The idea in the themes forum is to post your own work.  Also the images are hosted by the photographer, so unless you have permission from the photographer, you may want to take them down.


----------



## tex

Hey gang, thought I would include a few shots from my trip to Mexico earlier this year....

-tex

*Links gone *


----------



## austinmodelsandtalent

Summer is here and it's hot in Texas. How about a lemonade stand?


----------



## fadingaway1986

My Mum and her siblings. (My mum is on the left)
*Link gone *

My cousins
*Link gone *


----------



## rallyxe




----------



## LittleMan

I found these two kids around back this building playing with each other... lol


----------



## skunkboy

Grass: That reminds me of Micah Kanters (zoom zoom kid) at first glance.

*Link gone *
Needless to say, this was taken at the skate park a couple years back... he's the cousin of an inline skater/skier on my site (actually behind him in this pic). I last saw him through this winter and he has surpassed his cousin now - to go inverted is a piece of cake now - and he's barely 10 if even.


----------



## greensthings

*Link gone *http://img101.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alice9ut.jpg


----------



## CrazyAva

This kid was too cute. He was waiting and waiting for his mom to tell him it was ok for him to go and get some of the deserts. 7 yr old and fondue, not a good combo. I don't know what that tuxedo vest and shirt looked like after he was done.........
*Link gone *


----------



## CrazyAva

*Link gone *


----------



## LaFoto

Much, much earlier this year, I saw this kid chasing the ducks in a park. I never knew where to put the photos (taken at the fully extended 300mm zoom), but now I think this is the right platform. He was pretty cute, I think (scans from prints, forgive me the bad quality, please):


----------



## LWW

At a recent 1869 Base Ball game recreation.

LWW


----------



## LWW

A friend's grand daughter.

LWW


----------



## CrazyAva

I took some pictures of my kids yesterday before school.  It was the first day.


----------



## fadingaway1986

Awww. did you cry?


----------



## dmccarty10

This kid was skimboarding and everytime he'd hit the water, he'd go flying. Looked like he was having fun to me.


----------



## CrazyAva

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> Awww. did you cry?


Nah........this is the 3rd child I have sent off to school


----------



## jadin

*Links gone *


----------



## Efergoh

(are these not the fattest cheeks you've ever seen?)


----------



## BubblePixel

*Link gone *


----------



## ShavedMonkey

~Image deleted


----------



## wonderwoman




----------



## theusher

http://www.flickr.com/photos/theusher/231258142/
*Link gone *
I got this one of my niece the day I got my Canon S3IS, and had it in auto unfortunately. But the look on her face was priceless to me.


----------



## LaFoto

One other photo for an older theme thread of ours here, and isn't this kid cute?
Spotted in Venice on 8 April 2009:


----------



## emiirei

This was around Memorial Day 2009. A bunch of American and Guam flags were placed in the park so I decided to stop by and take some pictures. Then I saw this little girl running around between the flags trying to find her brother. (He was alot further down. Will post pictures of how far the flags go upon request. ^_^)


----------



## javier

How very cool.
My son Daniel





My daughter claire





My grandson Adam





My son Daniel with his Pentax K100D Super and his Bigma





My oldest daughetr Nicole





My daughter Krisanie.





and My daughter Elizabeth.





Daniel and claire are twins and my kids range from 9 years to 23 years of age.


----------



## Silverdreamer3

my daughter on mothers day this year


----------



## LaFoto

Of course, my own daughter is "cute", too, though she's a bit old for that expression by now, but as Javier showed us his kids... 

All taken LAST year in June:

1. 





2.





3.





4.





Of course, she HATES herself in each of these photos...


----------



## camz

Hey nice shots of your daughter!  I was actually a butterflier myself up until college.

Here's my son getting in line at the school concert.


----------



## misstwinklytoes

I couldn't go without adding!  Excuse the poor quality.  My camera days were weak then.  Hopefully I'll get some better pics with the good cam, soon.

My daughter on her 6th birthday.


----------



## stone_family3

This is my daughter Sophie. The 3rd one is from when she was about 5 months old.


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## bobnr32




----------



## LaFoto

Would that be you and yours, Bob?


----------



## bobnr32

Unfortunately not.
The first is a guy I met in Bury St Edmunds.
The second is a neighbour's kid.
Both gave permission to post.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

stone_family3 said:


> This is my daughter Sophie. The 3rd one is from when she was about 5 months old.



lol...cutest expression ever!


----------



## LaFoto

bobnr32 said:


> Unfortunately not


 
Ah well, I thought... but now I've been to your site and have seen your pics (you at all ages!). When can I come over to Lowestoft???  
(Have been in 2000, by the way, spent the night in the marina on board our rented boat, the Aviemore from Wroxham).


----------



## javier

My grandson Adam


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Here is my contribution to the thread.. 

My little munchkin..Raven.


----------



## misstwinklytoes

Here's a more recent picture of my daughter and one of my son.


----------



## KPS2010

My almost 6.5 month old son
:hug::


----------



## Big McLargeHuge

Bringing this back from the dead.

My son Nathaniel


----------



## bruce282

Max my 7 month old grandson with his first hat.






Bruce


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

My friends daughter at the park today.


----------



## Greasy

Tarek


----------



## 12sndsgood

my soon to be 5 year old son who drives me nuts. guess thats what happens when your exactly alike


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## rainking

My son, Brayden.


----------



## T_P_Photography

My baby girl at 8 months


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## bobnr32

Ivalya


----------



## Bend The Light

Annie...




Annie Eats Felt Tips 3 sRGB by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr




Annie at Roundhay by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr




Annie at Wentworth Castle framed by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


Ruby...




Ruby orating at Wenlock Priory sRGB by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr




Ruby looking back crop victoriana by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr




Ruby sRGB by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## JohnB43

IMG_9649.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_9548-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_9540.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8557.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8527.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8578.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8500.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8312.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8260-2.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8238.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_7524.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_7507.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_7499.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_7445.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_7317.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_7330.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_7304.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_7289.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_7300.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_7226.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_7048-Edit-3.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_7037.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_9461-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_9652.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_3631.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_6021-Edit-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr

ok thats all for now haha


----------



## snapshot5000

brooklyn reflections by snapshot03, on Flickr


----------



## javier

My Grand daughter Mia :_)


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## JohnB43

IMG_2959.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_2946.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_2953.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_2999.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_3029.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_3038.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_3044.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_3052.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_3062.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_3065.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


----------



## chantal7

My nephew!




IMG_9066 by 7Chantal, on Flickr




IMG_9053 by 7Chantal, on Flickr





IMG_9060 by 7Chantal, on Flickr


----------



## jake337

My nephew Kyndel.






My nephew Kody







My son Jacob






My neice Savan.







And one more of my son, the future model, lol.


----------



## marekk

Pictures with kids are nice


----------



## DragginJoker

first 1 my niece playing soccer, posted for the expressions of the other kids. the other two were random kids i thought were too cute not to post
http://www.flickr.com/photos/65010362@N02/6117742588/


IMG_1178.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_0979.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr



IMG_1258.jpg by DragginJoker, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

My new twin boys 




Brothers by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cnutco

Seeing a few of our own kids, I guess I will add one of mine.

She was helping me with a senior shoot.






She just realized I was snapping a quick few...


----------



## javier

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> My new twin boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brothers by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr



congrats and how very cool !


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

javier said:


> congrats and how very cool !



Thank you!  Its been crazy-cool.


----------



## javier

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> congrats and how very cool !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Its been crazy-cool.
Click to expand...


Yes, you are in for a wild ride. I have a pair of twins myself. Mine are fraternal and will be 12 soon. Daniel and Claire are obviously fraternal. Yours look to be identical. Is that so? Hard to tell from the pictures. Blessings to you and yours !


----------



## jake337

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> My new twin boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brothers by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




Just adorable.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

javier said:


> Arkanjel Imaging said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> congrats and how very cool !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Its been crazy-cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you are in for a wild ride. I have a pair of twins myself. Mine are fraternal and will be 12 soon. Daniel and Claire are obviously fraternal. Yours look to be identical. Is that so? Hard to tell from the pictures. Blessings to you and yours !
Click to expand...


Fraternal.  My wife and I could tell them apart right off the bat.  But she and I look like we could be brother and sister.  So they should grow up looking very similar.  Time will tell.

Whats the best advice you have that no one gave you?  All the easy stuff is in every book possible.  I find the lessons people learn on their own carr much more weight.


----------



## javier

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arkanjel Imaging said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Its been crazy-cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are in for a wild ride. I have a pair of twins myself. Mine are fraternal and will be 12 soon. Daniel and Claire are obviously fraternal. Yours look to be identical. Is that so? Hard to tell from the pictures. Blessings to you and yours !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fraternal.  My wife and I could tell them apart right off the bat.  But she and I look like we could be brother and sister.  So they should grow up looking very similar.  Time will tell.
> 
> Whats the best advice you have that no one gave you?  All the easy stuff is in every book possible.  I find the lessons people learn on their own carr much more weight.
Click to expand...


I would say that even now, you never buy something for one and not the other. The second thing, is, buy as if you where buying for three. Other than that, nothing really stands out. 
The funniest thing I remember is my wife trying to breast feed both at the same time. That got old in a hurry and went to the breast pump. The most interesting thing and still happens today, is I get 
asked if they are identical? I always answer yes...(keep in mind one is a boy and the other a girl.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

2011-09-23_15-58-10_179 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> 2011-09-23_15-58-10_179 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr



Wow, awe-some hair and already strong arms !


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Kid-with-Schlitz by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

NIK-8003 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Stryker




----------



## thinkricky




----------



## Stryker




----------



## bobnr32

My friend's kid, Bella



d22 by bob8952, on Flickr



d21_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster

1. Snapshot of the son of a friend of mine shot with a point 8 MP Sony FD-87 (jpgs on floppies) back in 2001.  Yeah, I totally missed the focus, but I like it anyway:

2.  My most recent "cute kid" picure, from a session a couple weeks ago.

3. Not the greatest technically, especially not with the highlights blown, but I love this shot of my daughter in 1994 at Disney World.  Shot on print film with my Nikon F.


----------



## jkzo

my grand daughter




DSC_1284 by jkzo, on Flickr


----------



## jake337

Buckster #1 is priceless!


----------



## jowensphoto

Love that capture, Jake!

Not really related, buy my LO has the same binkie  She won't take any other one!


----------



## MissCream

Daxtin playing with a toy lol







After eating a baby cookie


----------



## jake337




----------



## jsamuels

my grand daughter in a spontanious session in the kitchen


----------



## chadjohnson001

My daughter at the park..


----------



## chadjohnson001

chadjohnson001 said:
			
		

> My daughter at the park..







1.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

My boys turned a year old Friday!

Logan



Logan in Summer by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster

My nearly 3 year old granddaughter loves my camera and studio stuff, and loves to press buttons.  Momma brought her by for some Easter shots back in April, and she wasn't really interested, until I gave her the remote and showed her which button to press...

1.





2.





3.





She cracks me up!  

4.
Here she is with her mother, my daughter Casey:





I shoot a lot of portraits with plain white or black backgrounds so that I can replace those backgrounds later.  This was the end result of the Gracie Easter session:

5.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

That second one is awesome Buckster :thumbup:


----------



## Kazzy




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

NIK_9190 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




NIK_9154 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jake337




----------



## JohnWDavisJr

gavin and kalina kindle by JohnWDavisJr, on Flickr


----------



## MiFleur

Faith by MiFleur, Back to normal, on Flickr


----------



## jake337




----------



## lbowser

CC?


----------



## Braineack

angles, crop, wb, focus, composition?


----------



## lbowser

Ok Ty!


----------



## lbowser

Nephew


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Still very little time to shoot. My boys turned 2 this weekend. Gah!




NIK_9852b by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr





NIK_9771 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

lbowser said:


> Nephew



improvement!


----------



## lbowser

Braineack said:


> improvement!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Braineack

I can play here too:





Sad Julia by BraineackPhoto, on Flickr





Girl holding Balloon by BraineackPhoto, on Flickr





Julia on Deck by BraineackPhoto, on Flickr





Babysitting Julia by BraineackPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

I call it... Sploosh!




PA030329 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Designer

(image deleted)


----------



## DragonHeart

DSC_9736_Edit640x480 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr

Just happened to snap the picture as he was turning around at Zoo Miami.


----------

